# Stefan Raab - Interview



## Mandalorianer (1 Juni 2010)

TV-Kultstar Stefan Raab


"Ich verarsche nur Leute, die ich mag"

Vor der Kamera ist er ein Lästermaul, das jeden in die Pfanne haut. Aber wie ist er als Mensch?

*Über wen lachen Sie eigentlich?*

Bei den Comedytypen von heute: Harald Schmidt oder über meinen PRO7-Kollegen Bully. Angefangen hat es aber mit Otto und Mike Krüger. Ich finde Otto heute noch großartig. Der kommt auf eine Bühne und füllt die aus. Vielleicht arbeite ich auch bald mit ihm zusammen. Er hat mir vorgeschlagen, die Musik zu seinem nächsten Ottifanten-Trickfilm zu machen.


*Und über sich selbst?*

Da bin ich sehr kritisch. Wenn ich meine Sendung anschaue, finde ich manche Schoten doch eher mau. Und denke: Das hätte ich besser machen können, das ist nicht so witzig rübergekommen, wie ich es gemeint habe. Man kann eben nicht immer ins Schwarze treffen.


Mit Ostdeutschen haben Sie schon viele Scherze getrieben: »Ö La Palöma Boys« und »Maschendrahtzaun«. Was ist an den Sachsen so lustig?

Gar nichts Besonderes. Das waren nur zwei Zufälle kurz hintereinander. Wenn Regina Zindler auf Kölsch so gemeckert hätte von Knallerbsenstrauch und Maschendrahtzaun, wäre das genauso komisch für mich gewesen. Mit den Prinzen und Bürger Lars Dietrich war ich schon oft im Osten auf Tour. Ich bekomme übrigens genauso viel Fanpost aus dem Osten wie aus dem Westen. Außerdem lese ich auch SUPER ILLU und sehe SUPER ILLU TV, weil da immer von Stars berichtet wird, die ich vorher nicht kannte. Z. B. Carmen Nebel. Und wir brauchen ja neue Stars.


*Warum werden in Deutschland immer mehr Deppen zu Idolen? Z. B. Leute wie Zlatko…*

Weil wir uns nach Stars sehnen, die uns irgendwie nah sind. Die Komik eines Menschen ist doch dann besonders liebenswert, wenn sie unfreiwillig ist. Zlatko ist ein Typ, mit dem sich die Menschen identifizieren können, nicht so ein glatt geleckter TV-Fuzzi. Ich hoffe, dass er und seine Manager klug genug vorgehen, um ihn lange oben auf der Welle zu halten. Deutschland braucht einfach mehr Stars. Schon deshalb, damit wir bei »TV total« nicht immer die gleichen verarschen müssen. Ehrlich gesagt, produziere ich auch lieber Stars, als selbst einer zu sein.


*Was wäre Ihnen persönlich peinlich?*

Ich möchte nicht bei sehr intimen Sachen erwischt werden.

*Beim Nasebohren, beim Sex?*

Popeln - das macht doch jeder mal. Dabei gesehen zu werden ist doch keine schlimmere Tat als beim Popeln nicht gesehen zu werden. Sämtliche menschliche Bedürfnisse werden doch dadurch nicht schlimmer, dass andere sie sehen. Richtig peinlich wären mir, glaube ich, nur totale Aussetzer. So ein Blackout vor der Kamera.


*Gibt es jemanden, vor dem Sie so großen Respekt haben, dass Sie ihn nie verarschen würden?*

Ich verarsche nur Leute, vor denen ich Respekt habe und die ich mag. Wenn ich Leute nicht mag, verarsche ich sie nicht. Denn dann geht es ja nicht mehr um die Sache, sondern, weil ich irgendwem etwas reinwürgen will. Das ist unsouverän. Juristisch formuliert: Aus niedrigen Beweggründen verarsche ich niemanden.

*
Wie viel Geld haben Sie jetzt eigentlich schon verdient?*

Genug, um mich nicht mehr für jeden Scheiß verkaufen zu müssen. Schon bei »Viva« hatte ich rund 30 Angebote für andere TV-Sendungen, verdiente mein Geld aber schon mit Werbemusik. Ich habe Fernsehen nie aus Existenzgründen gemacht, sondern aus Spaß. Sonst wäre ich jetzt bei RTL2 und nicht bei TV total.


*Machen Sie mit beim großen Börsen-Zocken?*

Ich habe ein paar Aktien, bin aber kein Zocker. Ich kaufe nur konservative, langfristige Werte, die ich dann zwei bis drei Jahre halte. Und ich hacke nicht ständig im Internet rum. Da wird man doch bekloppt, zum Sklaven seines Geldes.


*Sind Sie ein politischer Mensch?*

Ich habe immer eine klare politische Meinung gehabt - welche, tut hier nichts zur Sache. Ich habe mich aber z. B. nie an Demos beteiligt, weil ich diese Anti-Haltung nie mochte. Ich finde es besser, für etwas zu sein. Außerdem waren die Sprüche immer so unkreativ: Ich wollte mich nie auf die Straße stellen und rufen: Hopp, hopp, hopp - Atomraketen stopp. Von der Sache her gut, aber langweilig präsentiert. Da ist doch »Wadde hadde dudde da« viel kreativer.


*Was bedeutet Ihnen Geld?*

Es ist schön, dass ich es habe. Aber mein Lebensstil hat sich nicht großartig verändert. Ich fahre seit fünf Jahren das gleiche Auto - einen alten Saab, das reimt sich so schön auf Raab, trage keine Markenklamotten, keine teuren Uhren. Statussymbole sind mir nicht wichtig. Heute leiste ich mir höchstens Urlaube, die ich mir sonst hätte nicht leisten können: z. B. Segeln im Mittelmeer. Segeln ist die teuerste Art, unbequem zu reisen.


*Keine Luxushotels?*

Die mag ich nicht, weil man sich da immer an Frühstückszeiten halten muss und ich mittlerweile von Personal und Hoteldirektion so gebauchpinselt werde mit Aufmerksamkeiten, obwohl ich eigentlich nur meine Ruhe haben will. Ich decke mein Bett lieber selber ab und brauche nicht für alles einen Lakaien, nur weil ich ’ne Mark mehr auf dem Konto habe.


*Welche Chancen rechnen Sie sich beim Grand Prix am 13. Mai aus?*

Gar keine, wir fallen ja ziemlich aus dem europäischen Rahmen. Dafür habe ich »Wadde hadde dudde da« auch nicht gemacht, sondern für mein Publikum hier und den Spaß. Meine Band und ich fahren nach Stockholm als deutsche Nationalmannschaft im Singen. Und wenn dann irgendein anderes Land sagt: »Guck mal, was sind das für sympathische Jungs aus Deutschland!«, haben wir unser Ziel erreicht.


*Sind Sie ein familiärer Mensch?*

Sehr. Die Raabs wohnen alle im gleichen Stadtteil, in Köln-Sülz, und es vergeht keine Woche, wo ich meine Eltern nicht sehe. Sie helfen mir auch bei manchen Aufgaben, wie Autogrammkarten zu verschicken. Meine Schwester Monika ist Kostümbildnerin und hat z. B. unsere Grand-Prix-Kostüme entworfen.


*Welche Mädchenposter hingen zu Schulzeiten über Ihrem Bett?
*
Keine. So was machen doch Jungs nicht. Bei mir hingen Fußballer oder Bands, Status Quo z. B.


*Waren Sie, was Mädchen angeht, schon früh dabei?*

Um Gottes willen, nein. Wenn andere geknutscht haben, habe ich weggeguckt. Ich war schüchtern.


*War Ihnen das denn peinlich?*

Ein bisschen. Die Jungs aus meinem Fußballverein haben immer so Witze erzählt von Orgasmus und Möse. Ich hatte mit elf Jahren keine Ahnung, was das ist. Also bin ich zu meinen Eltern gegangen und habe den Spruch wiederholt: »Wer anderen in die Möse beißt, ist böse meist«. Betretene Gesichter. Dann wurde ich aufgeklärt und von meiner Mutter gebeten: nicht weitersagen!


*Sind Ihnen die Mädels schon früher hinterhergerannt oder jetzt erst?*

(Druckst) Ich weiß nicht, nee. Das ist heute nicht mal so. Und wenn, dann wollen die Frauen eh nur meinen Körper. Für die bin ich doch nur ein schnelles Abenteuer! (lacht). Nein, ich musste mich schon schwer bemühen, bis ich mal ran durfte. Mit Liebesbriefen und so. Aber viele Beziehungen hatte ich sowieso nicht. Mein Prinzip: Watte hast, dat haste. Da denke ich langfristig wie mit Aktien: halten, halten und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abstoßen. Und erst nach der Spekulationsfrist verkaufen.


*Warum halten Sie Ihre Freundin Nike vor der Öffentlichkeit versteckt?*

Weil sie es so will. Wir sind beide keine Party- und Premieren-Rumsteher. Das mache ich nur, wenn’s meinem Job dient, und dann gehe ich da eben alleine hin. Viele Promis schicken gerne die Fotos ihrer Liebsten an alle Redaktionen und beschweren sich dann, dass ihr Privatleben in aller Munde ist. Das ist nicht unser Interesse.


*Hat Sie der Erfolg verändert?*

Meine Freunde, die ich alle schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren kenne, sagen nein. Aber mir ist es unangenehm, wenn sich fremde Menschen mir gegenüber plötzlich nicht mehr unbefangen verhalten und mir in jedem Restaurant fast der Arsch geleckt wird. Ich verstehe aber das Gefühl: Wenn ich einen Star treffe, den ich sehr schätze, ist es auch für mich schwierig, mich natürlich zu verhalten. Bei Will Smith z. B. war das ein bisschen so.


*Gehen Sie noch selbst einkaufen?*

Klar, in meinem Stadtteil kennen mich die meisten schon lange, weil ich ihnen früher selbst Wurst verkauft habe. Sonst versuche ich möglichst wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, halte den Kopf gesenkt.Wenn ich mit meiner Freundin mal bummeln gehe, gerät das natürlich mehr zu einer Autogrammstunde.


*Sind Sie eitel?*

Ich gehe nie ins Solarium, schneide meine Haare selbst und meine Lieblingsklamotten haben Löcher. Nur was meine Arbeit angeht, bin ich eitel: Gerade habe ich eine Single mit dem Duo »Dankner« produziert. Richtig schöner Pop, ganz ohne Comedy. Ich hoffe, das gefällt den Leuten.

*
Möchten Sie in 10 Jahren auf Gottschalks TV-Thron sitzen?
*
Ich will niemanden beerben oder verdrängen. Wenn man mir heute anböte, »Wetten, dass..?« zu machen, würde ich es ablehnen. Da müsste ich dann ja für ein breiteres Publikum arbeiten und meine Zunge zähmen. Zudem denken wir bei »TV total« gerade über eine tägliche Ausstrahlung nach. Und in zehn Jahren? Da möchte ich lieber hinter den TV-Kulissen mitmischen oder mich nur noch um meine Musik kümmern. Ich habe mir auch schon eine Frist gesetzt. Die sage ich aber lieber nicht, weil da ein paar Leute erschrecken würden. Oder jubeln, man weiß es nicht.


*Kinder und Familie?*

Gut vorstellbar. Ist aber noch kein Thema, weil ich einfach zu viel zu tun habe. Wenn, dann will ich auch viel Zeit für meine Familie haben.


*Sie könnten auch einfach das süße Nichtstun genießen…*

Das ist doch todlangweilig. Davor habe ich übrigens am meisten Angst. Ohne Aufgaben verödet man, das sieht man ja täglich bei »Big Brother«.

*Ist ein älteres Interview von Stefan 

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## krawutz (2 Juni 2010)

Sehr interessant, aber streckenweise wohl nicht ehrlich. Gerade was die "niedrigen Beweggründe" angeht - da zeigt seine Fernsehpraxis doch etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

> Zudem denken wir bei »TV total« gerade über eine tägliche Ausstrahlung nach.



muss aber schon sehr alt sein 



> Ich habe Fernsehen nie aus Existenzgründen gemacht, sondern aus Spaß. Sonst wäre ich jetzt bei RTL2 und nicht bei TV total.



 



fazit: sehr interessant, vielen dank!


----------



## Q (2 Juni 2010)

Haste ein nettes Interview geführt Gollum  :thumbup: Danke für die Infos!


----------

